# Overclocking an Acer Aspire T180 desktop, how to?



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

How can I overclock my Acer Aspire T180 desktop?
I have a NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 Graphics card.
Am I able to overclock that card?
If so, how?

EDIT: This is the information CPU-Z validator gives me:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Windows XP Professional SP3 (Build 2600)
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 1 Cores - 1 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3500+
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.F.2 / Extended : F.5F
CPU Cache : L1 : 64 / 64 KB - L2 : 512 KB
Core : Orleans (90 nm) / Stepping : DH-F2
*Freq : 2210.04 MHz (200.91 * 11)*

MB Brand : Acer
MB Model : EM61SM/EM61PM
NB : NVIDIA MCP61 rev A2
SB : NVIDIA MCP61 rev A2

GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405
DirectX Version : 9.0c

RAM : 512 MB DDR2 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 245.6 MHz (Unknown) @ 4-4-4-12
Slot 1 : 512MB (4300)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Apacer Technology

If any additional information is needed, feel free to post about it.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a manufactured computer, such as Hp, Dell, etc.
Those kinds of computers are blocked from changing the settings needed to overclock in the BIOS.
The only way to overclock that processor would be through overclocking software and I do not recommend using software to do it.


Is your video onboard, or is it a graphic card that is in a slot on the motherboard?


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe my video is onboard, I think. But then again, I'm not sure.
All that I know is I haven't purchased / installed any new Graphics card since I got the PC.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is your video cable plugged in to the I/O group,
or is it in the expansion section of this picture linked?

http://www.overclockeddoc.com/bookworm/sound/comp io slot.JPG


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh, I/O group.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

You have onboard video then. That cannot be overclocked as well.
:4-dontkno

Try going into the BIOS on your computer and see if you can change settings, BUT DON'T CHANGE ANY, such as the fsb mhz, usually a number like 133mhz, or the multiplier such as 20x. I believe it should be grayed out.

And for any overclock to yield a performance increase you would need to up the voltage going to your cpu, which would require a better power supply possibly and efficient enough cooling.


----------



## Kyle Scene (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll see if I can.
By better power supply you mean?
And, would water cooling do the trick?


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Your stock cooling may be enough right now. You would have to check your stock temps when at full load, 100% cpu. Liquid cooling is a bit pricey too.

A good PSU is always important.
Systems such as Hp, Dell, Acer etc ship with power supplies(the small box inside your case, where you power cable connects to) that are only enough wattage to run the system as is, with no room for upgrade. 
And often they are not good efficiency, say about 70% efficient.
So if it is rated as a 350Watt PSU then only 70% of the time will it actually be able to produce that amount of power.

Good PSU's are Corsair or Seasonic brand and 80+ certified. They are aobut 85-90% efficient and very high quality parts. Mine is 850watt, however to power any decent, not onboard, PCIe graphic card 550Watt is recommended.


----------

